# Birthday Redfish



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

My mom gave me a fly charter for my birthday and I managed my personal best red on the fly rod.












I wrote a detailed report of the trip and posted it on my friends fishing blog for those that are interested.

http://coleharpersfishingjournal.blogspot.com/

Check it out if guys get a chance.

Elie


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice fish! Congrats! oh and Happy Birthday!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Good job bro!!


----------



## CaptSnook (May 11, 2008)

Great Fish, nice way to spend a b-day, Happy Birthday,


----------



## axe11924 (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome Red on Fly. Your Mom is awesome what a great B-Day gift and Happy B-Day.


----------



## the_shadow (Jul 24, 2008)

nice catch


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wow, thats a killer red on any kind of tackle, but fly makes it a tad more special. 

nice read on the blog too...just when I think I may be loosing faith in the younger generation I read about sub 30 year olds drinking whiskey, grilling porterhouse and tying flies, on the daily. Maybe the future of fly fishing is in good hands after all.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice job and happy birthday!  Impressive fish on fly.   [smiley=thumbup.gif]

That Marquesa and cage is sexy.  I fished Mexico Beach a few weekends ago and about fell out of my skiff 5 times.  My buddy fishing next to me in a HB guide with cages was nice and comfy..... 

Sorry to hear the tarpon moved out on you.    I would love to fish with Capt. Mangum for some of those "X" tarpon.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Now that's how you celebrate a b-day. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Awesome red, especially on fly! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] Excellent write-up as well. I enjoyed every word.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice red!! Happy birthday to you!


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Nice writeup! Makes me want to trade in the winters for Hurricanes and come redfishing! Nice Fish and a happy (belated) birthday!


----------

